# General > Sport >  Caithness County Snooker Open. Sat 2nd May

## dereek

Hi,

Anyone wishing to take part in this year's County Snooker Championship's 
in the Royal British Legion Thurso on Saturday   please contact -:


Derek Johnston on 0790 77 55 777

entries to be in, no later than Friday 1st May 8pm.

draw to be made @ 9pm in the Legion

STARTS at 10am the following day 

Saturday 2nd May

Entry fee -:   £5



Thanks for your time..

----------

